# Crew and Skippers- Invitation to Race with the Beneteau 36.7 NE Fleet this season



## 367NortheastFleet (Feb 21, 2013)

Have an interest in racing with the Beneteau 36.7 fleet this season?

We have skippers from RI to Ct to Long Island to N.J. that need crew for weekend and weeknight racing from April through November.

We are organizing a list of potential crew for the skippers in the Beneteau 36.7 Northeast Fleet for this coming season. 

Once we have your information it will be forwarded to the skippers in your geographic area and you would be contacted by that skipper directly. 

Occasionally we will contact the group to see what availability there is for an on the water practice tune up session or for crew coaching sessions once we decide on a schedule. We race regardless of the weather.

Regards,
Crew Coordinators
Beneteau 36.7 Northeast Fleet
We are on facebook as well
367northeastfleet at the gee male


----------

